# RV fun



## Domingo (Jul 20, 2008)

My wife and our three little-ones just came back from a short weekend trip actually an overnight trip.  
Remember. I was having all types of troubles with my Endeavour and Rving was starting to become a hastle. The RV place did a fantastic job. I took it to the shop on Wed morning they had it fixed by thursday night, however I was not able to find time to get it until Saturday morning. 
 We had a fun time driving to the State Park.  We where met with the coolest personel at the gate. They took the time to show us the place and gave us their number to call if I could not find the place or if I needed any help. They where serious when they say we will help you.  We noticed a couple who where having problems with their 5th wheeler.  They had four state park personel helping.  They must have been there several hours in the hot sun. They gave us the perfect spot with shade and close to the water.  Everything worked this time.  I was able to set-up in 20 minutes.
 before we knew it I was off with the two older ones on a hike. Our smallest had fallen sleep. Alicia had to stay behind, that was fine by her. She was able to sleep and do a little reading.   
Night came everything was going well.  The kids had fallen sleep early. Alicia and I poped open some Cold beers (Modelo Special ). We where having a cool conversation when Alicia jumped up and ran in the Rv.  She had spoted a man eating racoon.  
Sunday morning.  We got pu early, Well Alicia and the kids where up early.  We made chorizo and eggs with refried beans and flour tortillas. Cleaned up and went on a several mile hike, rememner our kids are 6,4 and 2.  We unpluged.  The kids fell sleep.  They slept all the way home.  NOW that was a fun little trip.


----------



## cwishert (Jul 20, 2008)

Re: RV fun

See Domingo, they told you to give it time. It sounds like  you had an awesome weekend.  Just one question.  Was it a man eating a racoon or a racoon that might  eat a  man? :clown:  :evil:  :kiss:    :laugh: lol


----------



## Domingo (Jul 20, 2008)

Re: RV fun

I DO NOT KNOW I WAS OUT OF THERE AS FAST AS SHE WAS.  I LAMOST TRIPED HER TRING TO GET IN FIRST.


----------



## utmtman (Jul 21, 2008)

Re: RV fun

She spotted a "Maneating Raccoon" or a "Man Eating Raccoon".   LOL sorry could not resist.   Glad to hear you had a great lil get away.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Re: RV fun

see all things worked out, glad you had a good time and keep it up. couldn't help but LOl when read man eating a raccoon.


----------



## cwishert (Jul 21, 2008)

Re: RV fun

I'm glad I'm not the only one who saw the humor in that statement :clown:    :laugh:


----------



## *scooter* (Jul 21, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Now I can't confirm this, but I heard that racoon tastes like chicken.  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Domingo (Jul 21, 2008)

Re: RV fun

OK.  The joke is on me. It does tastes like chicken however to make it taste better we add a little Tabasco.


----------



## utmtman (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: RV fun

I use sweet and sour, gives it a much better flavor.  LOLOLOL


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Lee you and Fran make plans to come East for the first ever RVUSA members get together. We are looking to ya'll there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: RV fun

u got that right Hollis ,, btw menu will be chicken (grilled) and racoon ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Rod be sure to add possum on half shells also some rattle snake. You will be full or on a force diet :laugh: Also the DW and I decided that we will in TN the 3rd week of Oct in Gatlinburg and staying at the LeConte Vista RV Resort. So now if we can decide on a date for us all to get together I can change my date and site. So now I am waiting for a reply from ya'll.   :approve:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: RV fun

don"t change u'r plans for me ,, Hollis ,, stay in Gat.. but let me know when u get there ,, cause i will bring the possom up ,, and it will be live ,, we'll have to kill it before we grill it ,, but u'r from the south ,,, and that's an everyday thing for us down here  :approve:  :approve:  :approve: ,, but let me know when u get camp set up ,, i'll be glad to come and visit u and the wife ,, i'll bring my other half also ,, this is an excuse to go to Gat... and btw if u bring a toad ,, i can show some stuff up there that u never knew exited ,, lot's of back roads with alot of free history spots ,,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Rod that a done deal. see you in Oct. OK I just got A SLAP ON THE WRIST WE will there in SEPT. MY MISTAKE.  Rod PM me and give direction to MC RV location. If not to for from Gatlinburg we may be able to stay there


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Hollis,, it's infact WAY before u get to GAT ,, what route do u take to go to GAT??? it maybe away form u'r route or closer than u'r route ,, anyway go to 
www.mistyriverrv.com and they have a directions finder thingy that u can use to see what the best route is for u ,,, and don't change u'r plans ,, like i said i'll be more than glad to drive up and visit with u all ,, it's not far for me ,, and i'd love too  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## utmtman (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Wife hasnt had possum and she did not care for rattlesnake but I think that is only cuz she dont like snakes period.   But I enjoy both so not a problem.  If we can plan the gt for a time when I is not working I will luv to come join in the festivities.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: RV fun

OK Lee quit working and plan to come to GTS open house in April. I think it the 1st weekend in April. I look forward to seeing you again


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Hey Hollis.  Will Sept be good time to go to Smokies for the leaves?
Remember I had the armadillo problem, I've killed nine in the last month...taste like chicken but a little greasy.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Yes Jim this a good time, not to hot or cold and the leaves are beautiful. we are staying at LeConte Vista RV Resort be there around the 3 week of Sept.. Also
I shot nine last year and not much activity this year, I guess the grub worm killer is working


----------



## bcole (Jul 23, 2008)

RE: RV fun

Hi Domingo
It sounds like you had fun and things are going better.  My wife and I just got back from our first trip.
We just wanted to take our 5er out for a weekend and run all the systems and see how things work.  When I was pulling into the rv park I was making a right turn and all of the sudden it felt like I had run up on a curb, the trailer would not go anywhere.  There was a a guy in a golf cart that was there, thank goodness, who said I had not hit anything.  I got out to look and he said "there is your problem, your emergency cable got caught up and pulled out".  Well sir, thats what it was.  I was dead in the middle of the driveway.  I put it back in the slot, pumped the breaks and was on my way.
The rest of the week was great.  I guess everyone has to go through some kind of initiation when they start out.
My next thing is to deal with the place I bought it from.  They now seem to have forgotten many of the things they promised when I bought it.
Happy camping to all.
Brad


----------



## bcole (Jul 23, 2008)

RE: RV fun

I forgot I was going to tell you I once found a recipe book on the internet called from field to table.  It had recipe's for racoon, and possum, and squrrill, all kinds of things. 
Brad


----------



## C Nash (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Hollis and Rod, if you are going to have a snake frying I'll be there.  Been eating ever one of them critters since that one bite me :angry: teach them to not mess with a country boy


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: RV fun

hey Nash catch as many as you can and freeze them and we will have one.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: RV fun

I'll bring the Armadillos.  Got 8 in the freezer.  Ate one, its a little greasy but taste like chicken.  Fry it in real hot grease with some flour batter.  YUM YUM!!!!!!!!!!  Dang, us Texans know how to cokk.  Now ifn'in we can just learn the proper cleaning techniques.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: RV fun

now u guy's are sounding like Ted Nuegent ,, but he;s also an outdoors guy ,, and his moto is " u can't grill it till u kill it" but he does believe in the real hunt for the meat ,, not the hunt for the sport ,,, he uses every bit of meat possible on the game he kills ,,, and the bones go to his hunting dogs and such ,, but even here in Greenback TN ,, the local deputy's call into the fire house when there is a deer hit on the road and they have to shoot it ,, and most of the time it get's taken by one of  many fellows here ,, and they process the meat ,,, and i know i may get a buncha flack of this ,, but if u use the meat for food and not just a trophy ,, then its part of the food chain ,, has been for millions of yr's ,, sorry for geting of track on the post ,, but i would like to see all @ GTS's OH and then we'll plan our GT for next yr ,, and i think we can make it happen  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: RV fun

hey Rod let's start planning the usarv members for next year and start planning on getting togetting at GST OH  in April 09.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: RV fun

I can agree with that ,,, it will give all the time to plan and save ,, so there u have it ,, we are having a pre rvusa GT at GTS's OH ,, in April ,, and maybe he will call it the GTS / RVUSA kickoff OH ,, u never know the way GTS is on selling and promoting stuff  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:     
Sorry ,, Ken just a thought  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Done deal, we will meet at Ken house and become squatters at his place, be good for his business :laugh:  :laugh: Ken you know I am kidding, But we are planning a get together at your open house. If that a problem blame Rod    So all who are reading this show up at GTS OH in April 09 for a fun time. if you have a problem on the way Rod make road calls, his # is BR 455 :laugh:  :laugh: If you run out of gas call Tex, if you got some money to give away call me :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

I think I might be able to sneak over that way if I blindfold the wife and tell here we are going somewhere else.  LOL And ifn it isnt rainin and snow about that time in the midwest or the east.  Lookout Ken we is comin a callin.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Hey! Thanks for the warning!! :laugh:  :laugh: 

Seriously, All are welcome, so come on!!


----------



## C Nash (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Ken, if all this crew shows up you should be able to charge the public to see a Zoo :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: but D L will have to shut down the Dogde so all can see :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Hollis number is BR-549  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Hey, if Rod is gonna be there we can all get our rvs fixed :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

At his usual fee, FREE


----------



## C Nash (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

All you got to tell him is you MIGHT take him to the beach :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Yea but Ken has been doing alot of onsight repairs in his area ,, infact i think more than i do ,, well as of last count    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :evil:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

DL want show he having a good time out west or where ever he is and if he does the local fire department will think Ken's place is burning due all the smoke his Dodge is putting out. :laugh:  :laugh: jk DL, HOPE YOU MAKE IT BACK THIS WAY AROUND THAT TIME


----------



## C Nash (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Ken is gonna demostrate on all our RVS and wash them with reliable   :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

We can control smoke, fire dept. people will be there.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

THAT GOOD TO HEAR, maybe Rod will feel right at home with the FD boys :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

bet this show will be better than a shriners convention :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Why more clowns?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Damn, a Shriners clown just bought a Sunset Creek from me, maybe I can get him to show up  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

hey Hollis ,, i got to admit ,, they can cook ,, the best HB i had since i cooked my last one ,, and it was at Ken's last yr ,, but watch out for Linda's omish bread ,, if u get hooked u'll have to buy the whole table ,, i know what we bought last yr ,, was great ,, but i did not know until this yr that GTS's DW (Linda) was the baker of this outts this world bread ,, and it was good ,, so GTS ,, get the wife in gear ,, cause if we all show up ,, it's good bye Omish bread ,, i don't think i didn't warn u 2  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

That was quick Hollis.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

She will bake you more bread when she gets her shells!     :evil:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

OK Ken u got me ,, but it was not me ,, the wife is in charge off all the outgoing mail ,,, damn ,, i forgot agian about the shells  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :blush:  :blush:  :blush:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Don't be mad, just kidding!  Your still welcome to come by.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: RV fun

damn what did i say ??? i was JKing around with GTS on this ,, i told him that i got Linda a buncha really big shells from the beach ,,, well at first it was just shells ,, and then i pawned them off on GTS ,, well stupid me ,, i told him i would ship them ,, but never did ,,, so to all of u out there ,, and most will agree ,, the shell thing is just ,,a kidding thing between me and GTS ,, so to all lets here more from u all on the GTS OH thingy  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Domingo (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: RV fun

Brad where you able to get better treatment with the place you bought your 5er.   I bought my RV from a private owner who has been very helpful and has offered to help with some of my repairs.  I did not take him up on the offer, but it just feels better when the offer is on the table.


----------

